# Hetalia MBTI?



## flippantandforgetful

I was curious to what people's thoughts on Hetalia's MBTIs. I haven't found too many good discussions, so...

Axis:
Italy: ENFP. He seems to be putting on an ESFP mask for many potential reasons.
Germany: Some sort of XSTJ. I can't decide between ISTJ or ESTJ. I'm leaning towards ISTJ, though.
Japan: INTJ. 

Alliance:
America: I'm conflicted on him. He's definately some sort of EXXP, but I'm not sure what... I tend to lean towards either an ENTP or an ESFP.
England: INTJ. 
France: ESTP. 
Russia: INFP.
China: ESFJ. 

A few others:
Romano: INTP. (?)
Prussia: ISFP with some bad narssasism.
Canada: ISFJ.
Austria: XNTJ. I lean towards ENTJ.
Hungary: ENXP. I lean towards ENFP.
Belarus: A really crazy INTJ.
Ukraine: ISFP.


----------



## Aoi Ame

This is just IMHO. Some of these characters are kind of hard to type.

*Axis:*
N. Italy: ENFP (affectionate, silly, childlike and kind of a push-over)
Germany: ISTJ (has a very strong value system)
Japan: INFJ (I'm not very sure)

*Allies:*
America: Hands down, a classic ESFP.
England: A very sensitive, flipping, mood-swingy INTJ. 
France: ESTP (charming, sensual and bad with commitments)
Russia: An INFP with a bad past.
China: I don't know. ESFJ seems fitting.

*Nordics:*
Denmark: ESXP 
Sweden: ISTJ 
Finland: IXFP 
Norway: INTJ
Iceland: INFJ?

*Others:*
S. Italy: ISXX.... bah! Tsundere. Tsunderes are hard to type.
Prussia: I agree. An ISFP with a case of Narcissistic Personality Disorder.
Canada: ISFJ 
Austria: A very sophisticated, demanding INTJ.
Hungary: ESTJ
Belarus: A psycho INTJ.
Ukraine: ISFP
Spain: ENFP
Poland: ESFP


----------



## pastabomber

Prussia strikes me as an ESFP with overdevloped Te or an ENTJ with overdevolped Se(No way is Te his inferior function at all. Plus, while he isn't the most "social" person, he strikes me as an extrovert). Plus, Prussia reeks of badly developed Fi and I would also say he's a counterphobic 6w7 sx/so as well and his trifix is 6w7-8w7-4w3 sx/so.

Russia definitely uses Ni and I would say it is probably his strongest function, making him an INXJ of some sorts. However, I do agree he uses Fi/Te over Fe/Ti though and I am almost certain he has overdevolped Fi, so like Prussia, he has a dom-tert loop for his functions, which is probably why he is hard to type and why so many mistake him to be an F. I think Russia is likely a 9w8 so/sp for his e-type with his trifix being 9w8-2w1-6w5 so/sp.

Romano strikes me as an ISTP as well as a counterphobic 6w5-8w7-4w3 sp/sx. I would say Romano no doubt has inferior Fe and uses Se/Ni over Ne/Si.

Ukraine comes off as ISFJ for me and e-type is 2w1-6w7-9w1 so/sp. And for Belarus, I would say she uses Si over Ni to be honest so I would say ISTJ 6w5-8w9-2w1 sx/sp seems to fit her. 

England is an INTJ counterphobic 6w5-3w4-8w9 sp/so. He really strikes me as a counterphobic 6 with a strong 5 wing.

Switzerland strikes me as an Si-Te user, which would make him an ISTJ. Like England, Switzerland also strikes me as a counterphobic 6w5-1w2-2w1 sp/sx though I could see why.one would type him as a 1w2-6w5-2w1 sp/so because he also has a very strong 1w2 in his trifix. 

I noticed that A LOT of the Hetalia cast has type 6 in their trifix/tritype and a good portion of these 6's (Prussia, Romano, England, and Switzerland) are counterphobic 6's. I know these are not all of the characters but I sorta wanted to type them~


----------



## BattleOfABurden23

I have created this list with one of my friends. We spent lots of time talking about every character and agreed on every one --->

Axis:
Italy- ENFP 
Germany- ISTJ
Japan- ISFJ

Allies:
America- ENFP
England- INTJ
France- ESFP
China- ISFJ
Russia- INFJ

Spain- ENFP
Romano- ISFJ
Prussia- ESFJ
Canada- ISFP
Belarus-ISTJ
Ukraine-ESFP
Sealand- ENFJ
Lithuania- ISFP
Poland- ENFJ
Latvia- INFJ
Estonia- INTP
Greece- ISTJ
Switzerland- ISTJ
Lichtenstein- ISFJ
Hungary- ESFJ
Austria- ISFP/ISTP (Gave us the hardest time)
Netherlands- ISTJ
Belgium- ENFP
Turkey- ENTP
Finland- ENFP
Sweden- ISTP
Denmark- ENFP
Norway- ISTJ
Iceland- ISTJ
Roman Empire (Grandpa Rome XD)- ESFJ
Germania- ISTJ 
Holy Roman Empire- ISFJ
Hong Kong- INTP


----------



## Grimdark

All I know for sure is that France is kind of a douchebag.


----------



## TwinAnthos

BattleOfABurden23 said:


> I have created this list with one of my friends. We spent lots of time talking about every character and agreed on every one --->
> 
> Axis:
> Italy- ENFP
> Germany- ISTJ
> Japan- ISFJ
> 
> Allies:
> *America- ENFP <-- Definetly not an ENTP. ENFP sounds right.*
> England- INTJ
> France- ESFP
> China- ISFJ
> Russia- INFJ
> 
> Spain- ENFP
> Romano- ISFJ
> Prussia- ESFJ
> Canada- ISFP
> Belarus-ISTJ
> Ukraine-ESFP
> Sealand- ENFJ
> Lithuania- ISFP
> *Poland- ENFJ <-- My mom , who's polish , is typed as that.*
> Latvia- INFJ
> Estonia- INTP
> Greece- ISTJ
> Switzerland- ISTJ
> Lichtenstein- ISFJ
> Hungary- ESFJ
> Austria- ISFP/ISTP (Gave us the hardest time)
> Netherlands- ISTJ
> Belgium- ENFP
> Turkey- ENTP
> Finland- ENFP
> *Sweden- ISTP <--- I'm Swedish and, that's my type.*
> Denmark- ENFP
> Norway- ISTJ
> Iceland- ISTJ
> Roman Empire (Grandpa Rome XD)- ESFJ
> Germania- ISTJ
> Holy Roman Empire- ISFJ
> Hong Kong- INTP


I think this is very accurate, at least from what I've seen.


----------



## TwinAnthos

Grimdark said:


> All I know for sure is that France is kind of a douchebag.


I don't think ther's a special mbti type for that :wink: Maybe he's a type of his own ?


----------



## Grimdark

Maybe he's an ISETPFDOUCHE? ¯\_( ͡ ° ل͜ ͡° )_/¯ idkidk


----------



## mbtiexplorer

Aoi Ame said:


> This is just IMHO. Some of these characters are kind of hard to type.
> 
> *Axis:*
> N. Italy: ENFP (affectionate, silly, childlike and kind of a push-over)
> Germany: ISTJ (has a very strong value system)
> Japan: INFJ (I'm not very sure)
> 
> *Allies:*
> America: Hands down, a classic ESFP.
> England: A very sensitive, flipping, mood-swingy INTJ.
> France: ESTP (charming, sensual and bad with commitments)
> Russia: An INFP with a bad past.
> China: I don't know. ESFJ seems fitting.
> 
> *Nordics:*
> Denmark: ESXP
> Sweden: ISTJ
> Finland: IXFP
> Norway: INTJ
> Iceland: INFJ?
> 
> *Others:*
> S. Italy: ISXX.... bah! Tsundere. Tsunderes are hard to type.
> Prussia: I agree. An ISFP with a case of Narcissistic Personality Disorder.
> Canada: ISFJ
> Austria: A very sophisticated, demanding INTJ.
> Hungary: ESTJ
> Belarus: A psycho INTJ.
> Ukraine: ISFP
> Spain: ENFP
> Poland: ESFP


Norway is an INTJ ,Russia:ENFJ,America: ESTP,France : ESFP,England:INTJ/ISTJ Germany:ESTJ,Italy:ESFP,Japan:ISTJ 
just my opinion


----------



## Iced_Melancholy

BattleOfABurden23 said:


> Axis:
> Italy- ENFP
> Germany- ISTJ
> Japan- ISFJ


I'm not so sure that Japan is an ISFJ. To me he seems like he utilizes Ni-- an example is when he was talking with China about how he wants to become stronger in order to prepare for the European powers--and for ISFJs, Ni is not in their function stack. The most difficult part is whether he use Fi or Fe since he seems to fluctuate between the two. I'd probably pin him for an INxJ.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

France = 100% ENFP


----------



## Timetokill

N. Italy: ENFP 2w3 6w7 9w1 So/Sx. 
Germany: ISTJ 8w9 6w5 (or 5w6) 1w2 sp/sx.
Japan: INTP 4w5, 5w6, 9w1 sp/so.
America: ESFP 3w2, 6w7, 9w8 so/sp.
England: INTJ 8w9 5w4 4w3 sp/sx. 
France: ESFJ 3w2 7w6 9w8 so/sp.
Russia: ENFP 1w2 2w3 9w8 sx/so
China : ENTP or ENFP 9w8 sp/so
Denmark: ESFP 7w6 3w2 9w1 so/sp
Sweden: ISTJ 8w7 4w3 5w6 sx/sp
Finland: ISFJ 2w3 9w1 6w7 so/sp
Norway: INTJ 5w6 4w3 8w9 sp/sx
Iceland: ISFP 1w9 4w5 5w6 sp/sx
S. Italy: ISTP 3w4 8w9 5w6 sx/sp
Prussia: ESTP 3w2 7w6 8w7 so/sx
Canada: INFJ 4w3 6w5 9w1 so/sx
Austria: ISTJ 8w9 4w5 5w6 sp/sx
Hungary: ENFJ 3w2 9w8 6w7 sx/so
Belarus: an unhealthy ISTP (clear inferior fe and tertiary ni) with 4w3, 2w1 and 8w7 sx/sp. 
Ukraine: ENFJ 9w1 2w3 6w7 so/sx.
Spain: ESFP 7w6 2w3 9w1 so/sp
Poland: ESFJ 3w2 7w8 9w1 so/sp

I'm unsure, but that's how they come off to me :happy:


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Timetokill said:


> N. Italy: ENFP 2w3 6w7 9w1 So/Sx.
> Germany: ISTJ 8w9 6w5 (or 5w6) 1w2 sp/sx.
> Japan: INTP 4w5, 5w6, 9w1 sp/so.
> America: ESFP 3w2, 6w7, 9w8 so/sp.
> England: INTJ 8w9 5w4 4w3 sp/sx.
> France: ESFJ 3w2 7w6 9w8 so/sp.
> Russia: ENFP 1w2 2w3 9w8 sx/so
> China : ENTP or ENFP 9w8 sp/so
> Denmark: ESFP 7w6 3w2 9w1 so/sp
> Sweden: ISTJ 8w7 4w3 5w6 sx/sp
> Finland: ISFJ 2w3 9w1 6w7 so/sp
> Norway: INTJ 5w6 4w3 8w9 sp/sx
> Iceland: ISFP 1w9 4w5 5w6 sp/sx
> S. Italy: ISTP 3w4 8w9 5w6 sx/sp
> Prussia: ESTP 3w2 7w6 8w7 so/sx
> Canada: INFJ 4w3 6w5 9w1 so/sx
> Austria: ISTJ 8w9 4w5 5w6 sp/sx
> Hungary: ENFJ 3w2 9w8 6w7 sx/so
> Belarus: an unhealthy ISTP (clear inferior fe and tertiary ni) with 4w3, 2w1 and 8w7 sx/sp.
> Ukraine: ENFJ 9w1 2w3 6w7 so/sx.
> Spain: ESFP 7w6 2w3 9w1 so/sp
> Poland: ESFJ 3w2 7w8 9w1 so/sp
> 
> I'm unsure, but that's how they come off to me :happy:


Great effort!


----------



## sch4d3nfr3ud3

I'm not an expert, but I'll give it a shot.

*Italy:* ESFP, 9w1 so/sx
*Romano:* ISTP (?), 6w7 cp sx/sp
*Germany:* ISTJ, 1w9 sp/so
*Prussia:* ESTJ (?), 8w7 sx/sp
*Japan:* INFJ, 1w2 sp/so

*America:* ENFP, 7w8 so/sx
*England:* INTP, 6w5 cp sx/sp
*France:* ESFP, 4w3 sx/so
*China:* ESFJ (?), 9w8 sp/so
*Russia:* INFJ, 1w2 sx/so

Maybe I'll add others later.


----------



## Hetalcarol

Italy: ENFP
Germany: ISTJ
Japan: INTP
Romano: ISTP
Prussia: ESTP

America: ESFP
England: INTJ
France: ESTP
China: ESFJ
Russia: INFJ
Canada: ISFP

Greece: IXTP 
Turkey: ENTJ
Hungary: ESXX
Austria: XXTJ
Sealand: EXFP

Sweden: ISTJ
Finland: XNFP (leaning towards INFP)
Denmark: ESXP
Norway: INTJ
Iceland: INFP

Spain: ESFP
Poland: ESFJ
Lithuania: ISFJ


----------



## americanunicorn

aoi ame said:


> this is just imho. Some of these characters are kind of hard to type.
> 
> *axis:*
> n. Italy: Enfp (affectionate, silly, childlike and kind of a push-over)
> germany: Istj (has a very strong value system)
> japan: Infj (i'm not very sure) i'd see him more as a intj though. He just sets an intj mood. Besides infp is not too bad
> 
> *allies:*
> america: Hands down, a classic esfp. Idk about the sensing. He has very weird ideas who are not supported by real facts. It just kinda exists. For example, the superhero globeman and his beliefs in aliens. I have a hard time telling if he's an entp or enfp. Probably enfp idk.
> England: A very sensitive, flipping, mood-swingy intj.
> France: Estp (charming, sensual and bad with commitments) very suiting btw
> russia: An infp with a bad past.
> China: I don't know. Esfj seems fitting.
> 
> *nordics:*
> denmark: Esxp esfp to me
> sweden: Istj
> finland: Ixfp he's more of an extrovert. I think he makes a good enfp.
> Norway: Intj
> iceland: Infj?
> 
> *others:*
> s. Italy: Isxx.... Bah! Tsundere. Tsunderes are hard to type. Hm probably istp
> prussia: I agree. An isfp with a case of narcissistic personality disorder.
> Canada: Isfj i would go with infj. I have a bunch of friends who are infjs and they are basically canada.
> Austria: A very sophisticated, demanding intj.
> Hungary: Estj
> belarus: A psycho intj.
> Ukraine: Isfp
> spain: Enfp
> poland: Esfp


 truueeee


----------



## blondemaiden

Alright, I've seen bits and pieces of these posts that I agree with, but this is just what I (personally) think of them as:

*Axis*
Germany: ISTJ
Italy: ESFP
Japan: INFJ
Prussia: ESTP
Romano: ISFP (really not sure about this, though...he's hard to type)

*Allies*
America: ESFP
England: INTJ
France: ENFx
China: ESTJ
Canada: INFP
Russia: INFP (I think?? Not sure)

*Nordics*
Sweden: ISFJ
Norway: INTJ
Iceland: INFx
Denmark: ENFP
Finland: ENFJ


----------



## su_sannah

I see Arthur typed as an INTP commonly on Tumblr. Although, I definitely agree that Arthur's an INTJ. Estonia strikes me as more of an INTP. I would think Estonia would be a -A assertive, while Arthur would be a -T turbulent, given his sensitivity. INTJs already take things too seriously at times, but Arthur is definitely more defensive than an assertive would typically be. Estonia, from what I know about him, is a lot more confident in his abilities.


----------



## su_sannah

England would be an 5w4 maybe? Possibly a 6w5, I'm not sure


----------



## su_sannah

su_sannah said:


> England would be an 5w4 maybe? Possibly a 6w5, I'm not sure


make that a 5w6, definitely a counterphobic 6


----------



## TheUnnamed

*Axis*
Italy: ENFP
Germany: ESTJ
Japan: ISTJ

*Allies*
America: ESFP
England: INTJ
France: INFP
China: ESFJ
Russia: INFP

*Mediterranean*
Spain: ESFP
Romano: ISFP
Greece: INTP
Turkey: ESTP

*Western Europe*
Belgium: ESFP
Netherlands: ISTJ
Switzerland: INTJ
Liechtenstein: ISFJ

*Nordics*
Denmark: ESFP
Norway: INTJ
Iceland: INFJ
Sweden: INTJ
Finland: ISFJ

*Central Europe*
Austria: INTJ
Hungary: ESTJ
Prussia: ESFJ or ESTP

*Eastern Europe*
Poland: ESFJ
Lithuania: ISFP
Estonia: INTP
Latvia: INFJ
Ukraine: ENFP
Belarus: INFJ

*Micro nations*
Sealand: ENFJ
Wy: INTJ

*Others*
Australia: ESTP
Canada: INFP
Seychelles: ENFP
Hong Kong: ENTP


----------



## OhHeyItsLeonaJ

I haven't watched Hetalia in ages but I'll try and do it based on what I remember. 

Italy: ENFP, potentially ESFP
Germany: ISTJ
Japan: INTJ

America: ENFP
England: INTX (He's definitely the hardest to type I think)
France: ESFP
Russia: INFP
China: ESTJ
Canada: ISFP

Spain: ENFP
Romano: ISTP
Greece: INFP
Turkey: ENTJ

Belgium: EXFJ
Netherlands: ISTJ
Switzerland: ISTP
Liechtenstein: ISFJ
Austria: INTP
Prussia: ENTP
Hungary: ESFJ

Denmark: EXFP
Sweden: ISXJ
Norway: INTJ
Iceland: INFP, potentially INFJ
Finland: ENFJ

Poland: ESFP
Latvia: ISFP
Lithuania: ISFJ
Estonia: XNTP
Belarus: INTP
Ukraine: ESFJ


----------



## snax

there's a good blog about the characters' mbti (hetalia-mbti.tumblr.com) if anyone's interested. it seems to be inactive but it has some really good points. personally i'm not into hetalia anymore but from what i remember:

Axis
n. italy - ESFP 6w7(p)-9w1-3w2 so/sx
s. italy - ISTP 6w7(cp)-3w4-8w7 so/sx
germany - much harder to type than he seems. he's a Te-dom for sure but I'm a bit conflicted about Si vs Ni. i'm gonna go with ESTJ. 1w9-5w6-?w? sp/so
prussia - he's also hard to type. ESxP but i'm leaning more towards ESFP. 8w7-7w8-4w3 sx/sp
japan - INFJ 5w4-1w9-2w1 sp/so

Allies
america - ENFP, not a sensor. he loves generating ridiculous ideas and he doesn't seem particularly action-oriented as he often uses other nations to do the actual work. he also has this highly idealized persona of a "hero", something he'd like to be. 7w8-8w7-3w4 so/sx
england - INTP, full stop. i don't see Ni-Se or Te-Fi in him at all. he has nitpicking and skeptical Ti (rational and blunt, he likes to harshly critique everything in detail - especially others' ideas), shy but caring Fe (his overbearing attitue towards his former colonies, passive agressiveness and constant sulking about being lonely), hurt Si (unability to move on from American Revolution and his desire to be a powerful empire again), and barely-visible Ne. he seems to underuse his Ne in the actual source material because he's often meant to be this rational tsukkomi figure to America and France, but judging by his character notes he seems to have quite a bit of it. he's absentminded, spacey, creative, quick-witted and whimsical at times. enneagram-wise he's probably a 6w5-8w9-3w2 sp/so which is a pretty unusual combo for an INTP...
france - ESFP 4w3-9w1-7w6 sx/so
russia - INFP 9w8-4w3-6w5 sp/so
china - ESTJ 1w2-2w3-?w? so/sp


----------



## CloudSpider

Axis
Italy: ENFP
Germany: ESTJ 
Japan: INFJ

Allies
America: ENFP or ESFP. Definitely has fi.
England: INTJ
France: ESFP
Russia: Probably INFP. Never really paid attention to him though.
China: I don't really remember much about him. However, I think he's an extrovert.
Canada: ISFP

Nordics:
Denmark: ESxP
Norway: INTJ
Iceland: INFJ???
Finland: INFP
Sweden: ISTP


----------

